

Ask HN: How many companies have started from a Show HN? - jstreebin

EasyPost (YC S13) was
======
t0
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

~~~
hashtree
I find the comments extremely interesting given DropBox's fate to date.

~~~
kibibu
My favourite:

    
    
        1. For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
        trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs,
        and then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac,
        this FTP account could be accessed through built-in software.
    

I snorted audibly when I imagined explaining this approach to my non-techie
colleagues.

~~~
yen223
Another gem:

    
    
        This looks like a good competitor for Google"s "GDrive"

------
chadkruse
PHPfog/AppFog credits an HN post for their start:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1414560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1414560)

“I was hacking around with some code seeing if I could create something useful
for my PHP programmer friends,” said Lucas Carlson, founder of PHP Fog. “I got
a prototype working to prove that it’s possible. Then I put a landing page up
that described the promise of PHP Fog. A single link on Hacker News went up
the next day and 800 people signed up for what I built. That was the day I
knew I had to go all in.”

[http://siliconflorist.com/2011/01/11/portland-funding-
cloudy...](http://siliconflorist.com/2011/01/11/portland-funding-cloudy-foggy-
madrona-leads-18-million-investment-php-fog/)

------
codegeek
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3864615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3864615)

